# Como testear modulo potencia (multibras cod 326000804}



## alsires (May 1, 2014)

El modulo en la placa tiene el numero   HL10713H es de freezer Wirlpool Gracias ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 1, 2014)

Poné una foto por favor !


----------

